# Middle Georgia Gunsmith



## phil_4321 (Mar 16, 2010)

Anybody know a gunsmith in middle georgia. i live in hawkinsville and would not like to travel to far


----------



## jbroadnax (Mar 17, 2010)

There is a gunsmith in Hawkinsville located on Industrial blvd. in back of the Antique Auction Building.   Dan Golden phone number is 783-4343.   Nice guy and very reasonable.


----------



## phil_4321 (Mar 17, 2010)

i went to him but he doesnt have the stuff to fix my gun yet. he says its still in south carolina


----------



## Tide Fan Outdoors (Apr 21, 2010)

Try oakridge custom finishing in warner robins.


----------



## 67survivor (Apr 25, 2010)

*Gunsmith*

Try Centerfire Precision in Woodburry, Ga 678-725-9130, formerly Fuller's Gun Shop. Paul is a great guy and Mr. Fuller is still working there on a limited basis.


----------



## scoggins (Apr 25, 2010)

Tide Fan Outdoors said:


> Try oakridge custom finishing in warner robins.



X2

Garry is GOOD folks


----------



## scoggins (Apr 25, 2010)

Pm me if you want directions to the shop - I can bring you in from 247 or hwy 96


----------



## Parker Phoenix (May 13, 2010)

You have a PM regarding a new gunshop in Hawkinsville.


----------



## wareagle (May 15, 2010)

Glen Duckworth Elko, Ga 987-3053


----------

